# javax.script in Eclipse



## kapi2000 (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein RCP Programm erstellt und möchte gerne dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit geben, mittels JavaScript, eigene Funktionalität hinzuzufügen. Bin dann auf den 'Java Scripting Programmer's Guide' gestossen. Als simples Beispiel wird hier folgender Code angführt:


```
import javax.script.*;
public class EvalFile {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
       ScriptEngineManager factory = new ScriptEngineManager();
       ScriptEngine engine = factory.getEngineByName("JavaScript");
       engine.eval("print('Hello, World')");
    }
}
```

Leider meldet Eclipse:
Access restriction: The type ScriptEngineManager is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\rt.jar

Kennt jemand das Problem? Wie mache ich das javax.script package sichtbar?
Ich habe in den Einstellungen schon eine Option gefunden den Compiler von Error auf Warning umzustellen. Dann funtioniert es im Eclipse aber nicht im Release - ist also keine Option.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Flo


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2012)

beim ausführen oder compilieren, das müsste so schon gehen...


----------



## kapi2000 (1. Feb 2012)

Das stimmt! Das Release baue ich aber mit Jenkins/Hudson und der beschwert sich! Ich verstehe nur nicht warum der Zugriff 'restricted' ist. 
Wahrscheinlich kann ich das Buildsystem auch so konfigurieren, dass er die Access Restriction als Warning interpretiert, aber ich finde dass keine saubere Lösung.

Hat noch jemand andere Ideen?


----------

